# Colored Contacts



## ashtn (Feb 19, 2010)

So I really really hate my glasses, i tried those contacts out with the ring around them that make your eye look biggger, cant remember what they were called, they were really uncomfortable tho, now im kinda thinking about colored contacts, for dark eyes specifically, (because my eyes are really dark brown, almost black) anyways anyone have any reccomendations? anyone have any pictures that can show me?! of them with and without their colored contacts (dark eyes or not, would be fun to see )


----------



## Junkie (Feb 19, 2010)

Really - the GEO contacts are really uncomfortable? I wanted to buy a coloured pair to try out....good to know!


----------



## socalledemo (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey. I think circle lenses are very comfortable but it really is different for everybody. Here's a picture of me wearing Freshlook coloblends in Grey. I don't know if you know but those are American brand contacts. ^^ I have pretty dark brown eyes.
http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/v...o/DSC02124.jpg
Also, if you want more pictures I would be happy to take more.


----------



## ashtn (Feb 19, 2010)

ya I could wear them, just felt like they were scratching my eyelids lots when i blinked, mostly after i had worn them for awhile. When I first put them in they would be fine, seemed like they just dried out i guess? I don't know.

thanks for the picture _socalledemo, those look good on you!
_


----------



## VickyT (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you get the lenses fitted by an optometrist and taught how to take care of them? That will affect comfort greatly, and will decrease the chances of you getting a horrible eye infection that can blind you (no kidding, it can happen). 

Acuvue makes a circle lens (Acuvue Define), which is daily disposable, so much easier care, and comes in corrective prescriptions. It does require a fitting from your optometrist, but another advantage of that is you can often try the different coloured lenses on in your eye for a few minutes to see which colour suits you best. I'd also see if you like the colours of the Freshlook daily disposables, daily lenses are really awesome when starting with contacts. 

I wore Freshlook blends in Green, but never quite got into it (they had a different fit to my normal daily lenses, and changing over was uncomfortable).


----------



## socalledemo (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashtn* 

 
_ya I could wear them, just felt like they were scratching my eyelids lots when i blinked, mostly after i had worn them for awhile. When I first put them in they would be fine, seemed like they just dried out i guess? I don't know.

thanks for the picture socalledemo, those look good on you!
_

 
Yeah, no problem ^_^ But the circle lenses aren't meant to be worn for more than 4-7 hours I believe. I mean, I do and I have never had a problem but some people can't. One thing I know my friend does is that she just carries eye drops with her when she wears circle lenses. That might help. ^^


----------



## COBI (Feb 21, 2010)

I've really only used Freshlook Colorblends; and have no interest in circle lenses.

I have had gray, turquoise, honey, green, violet and one other that I can't recall.  Gray is by far my favorite, followed by honey which was like my natural color but better.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 21, 2010)

I went through an extreme circle lens spree last year and tried out a bunch. My eyes are naturally light, but here's a bunch of pics anyways!

First my natural eyes:





Neo Sunflower in Honey:





Hypersize in Grey





Hypersize in Black





Geo Tri-Color in Violet





G&G BT02 in Violet:





EOS Adult in Violet:





Dueba EX in Violet:





Dolly Eye in Violet:





Dolly Eye in Green:





Dolly Eye in Blue:





Dizon Eyes in Brown:





Neo Celeb in Violet:





Neo Celeb in Blue:





Barbie in Violet:






Excuse the poor makeup, they were all taken quickly right after I got them, and really just to show the color of the contacts on my eyes.

As you can see, a lot of them are really bright and noticeable. I also have a thing for violet eyes, so that's why you see that color the most.

My favorite pair (and the only one I still have) are my EOS Adult Violets. I just really like the light pruple color of them.

Just be careful when you try them and make sure you're being extra clean and taking care of them, because if you don't you could run into serious problems. I had worn plain regular contacts prior to this, so I already knew how to care for them. Unlike regular contact lenses, however, they are not meant to be worn all day. I usually can't wear mine for more than 5 hours or so. My eyes just get so tired with them in.


I'm actually going for an eye exam on Thursday, and I might be getting contacts again. I might try some US brand colored prescription ones. If I do, I'll be sure to post them


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been wearing contacts for.....20+ yrs and I had tried several colored contacts over the years. I have hazel eyes but wanted to make them more green. At one point I tried Freshlooks that enhanced light colored eyes. It was either the Dimensions or Radiance.  They hurt my eyes much like what you're saying where you can feel the edges on your lids. The eye doctor told me it was because they were literally too big for my eye and that I really needed a smaller diameter. Some people can wear larger ones and are fine so that may be what your issue is.


----------



## mistella (Feb 22, 2010)

ive worn contacts for 6+ years and ive tried various brands.. my faves are Acuvue Color. theyre super comfortable, i wear "hazel" you can see in my small pic on the left under my username. i have dark brown eyes and these blend in so they look natural


----------

